# البنتا ايريترتول؟



## aa_ss (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اريد معرفة كل ما يخص هذة المادة (البنتا ايريترتول) الكميائية والفزيائية 

وطريقة تحضريها معمليا وصناعيا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

tetramethylolmethan monopentaerythritol
(plyol)
CAS:115-77-5
C(CH2OH)4
Bp 270c
Mp 262c
d 1.399
white crystalline powder
use : alkyde resins, rosin and tall oil esters,spicial varnishes,paint swelling agents, plasticizers, insecticides,EXPLOSIVES, pharmaceuticals
derivation: reaction of acetaldehyde with an excess of formaldehyde in an alkaline medium


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو كتابة الأسم باللغة الأنكليزية وإن شاء الله نجدها لك ....


----------



## ابوالمثنى2 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*هذا هو الاسم*

نرجوا افادتنا بشرح تفصيلي
Pentaerythritol


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

لو تحب اترجم الخواص بتاعتها المكتوبه سابقا بس هى دى الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائيه


----------



## مخريان (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*ارجو ترجمة هذا الملف وشرحه من اهل الاخبرة بخصوص البنتا ايريترتول*

وهذا رابط الملف ولكم جزيل الشكر http://www.orgsyn.org/Content/pdfs/procedures/cv1p0425.pdf


----------



## مخريان (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*هنا ملف الخاص البنتا ايريترتول*

هذا الملف البنتا ايريترتول وارجو من الاخوة شرح الملف بتفصيل وكيف عمل المادة والكميات المطلوبه اللتفاعل المواد الاكيميائيه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مخريان (13 ديسمبر 2014)

تكون ياشباب وينكم


----------

